# geplanter Teichumbau



## FredundBambam (6. Sep. 2011)

Guten morgen, 

ich hab hier noch nicht viel geschrieben, hoffe aber trotzdem auf euren Rat. 

Wir haben einen Teich, der aber nun für unsere Koi und andere Fischlein viel zu klein geworden ist, da wir im Frühjahr 16 Koi bekommen haben, die alle schon eine stattliche Größe haben. 

Nun mal kurz zu den Fakten: 

Momentaner Teich:

ca. 10m lang und 4m breit, tiefste Stelle 1,50m 

Kleiner Pflanzenteich mit Bachlauf oberhalb

Geplanter Teich: 

4m x 5m x 2m  mit Außenmauer Höhe ca. 0,8m  mit angrenzendem kleinen Pflanzenteich

allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, wir leben auf der schwäbisch Alb und haben hier ziemlich strenge und lange Winter.

Sobald es kälter wird, werden die Fische im Keller wohnen müssen, damit wir loslegen können. 

Was müssen wir beachten, welche Materialien würdet ihr verwenden usw. usw. usw. 

Habt ihr gute Tipps für uns? Der Teich muß im Frühjahr fertig sein. 

Als Filter verwenden wir 2 Regentonnen, die mit Bürsten, Filtermatten usw. gefüllt sind und das klappt echt gut ;-)

LG Bambam


----------



## Zuckerschniss (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo FuB,
wenn ihr jetzt einen Teich mit 10 m Länge und 4 m Breite habt, dann würdet ihr euch ja verkleinern und nicht vergrößern oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Aquabernd (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo,

das sehe ich auch so, ihr würdet euch verkleinern 
Ich würde den Teich nur noch in die Höhe bauen oder in die Tiefe mit dem Pflazteich.
Es gibt ja hier genug Bilder von Hochteichen. 

Durch das Hochbauen erspart man sich ja Buddelarbeit.
Durch das Buddeln erspart man sich gewiss mehr Material.

Wenn ihr also höher oder Tiefer baut ca 50 - 60 cm  habt ihr auf der alten länge und breite 
viel mehr Volumen.

Der vorteil beim Hochbauen liegt ja darin das man sich schön an den Teichrand setzen kann.
Oder sehe ich das auch falsch 

glg bernd


----------



## FredundBambam (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo, 

danke für eure Antworten. Also der jetzige Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,50m aber alles andere drum rum ist nicht so tief. Die rechte Seite des Teichs hat max. 50cm Tiefe. 

Wir wollen den Teich quasi in der Länge kürzen, dafür breiter machen und noch ein Stück von der Böschung der Terasse dazu nehmen.  Der kleine Pflanzenteich kommt komplett weg und wird dafür an den neuen Teich angrenzend gemacht ...

Ich kann das schlecht erklären. Eben alles auf ca. 2 m Tiefe buddeln und dann wird er eher rechteckig. 

Wir haben jetzt ein Wasservolumen von ca. 10m³ ...


----------



## FredundBambam (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Da wo die blaue Schnur läuft, das wird der neue Teich. Vielleicht kann ich es so anschaulicher erklären. Die Höhe des Teichs geht dann ungefähr bis zu den lila/pinken Herbstastern an der Böschung ...

Also erstmal alles tiefer und dann eben mit ner Teichmauer auch höher!

Ich hoffe, ich hab das alles jetzt richtig erklärt


----------



## FredundBambam (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*


----------



## FredundBambam (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Keine Ideen? Keine Antworten?

Schade, ich hatte so auf eure Hilfe gehofft :friede


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo FuB,
das könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass da keine Fragen waren.... mmmmmh
Stell doch mal präzise Fragen, dann wird's leichter. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hi,



			
				FredundBambam schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, wir leben auf der schwäbisch Alb und haben hier ziemlich strenge und lange Winter.



Dann solltet ihr besser den vorhanden Teich tiefer machen, evtl bei 2m Tiefe auch ein wenig verkleinern. 

Mal den Supergau angenommen................ 
Denn bei einer 80cm hohen Mauer *könntet* ihr im *schlimmsten Fall*, wenn sie schlecht gedämmt ist, auch eine 80cm dicke Eisschicht bekommen................


----------



## MadDog (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo Bambam,

ich würde den Teich in der Größe belassen. Gegenüber vom Hang würde ich eine Mauer hochziehen.
Außerdem würde ich den Teich tiefer machen. 
Man braucht ja nicht durchgehend eine Tiefe von 2 Meter zu machen. Ich habe z.B. meinen Teich in 3 Bereiche unterteilt. 60-80 cm, 1,00-1,20 m und 1,80 m Tiefe.
Als Material habe ich 1 mm starke Folie verwendet. Darunter natürlich Vlies gelegt. 

Ich hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## FredundBambam (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

na hat sich ja doch noch gelohnt zu warten  

also wir bekommen Ende dieser Woche noch ein Angebot von einem Landschaftsgärtner, der die Aushubarbeiten und das Betonieren übernimmt. Bin gespannt was das kosten wird. 
Wir haben hier oben ja leider keinen *normalen* Boden, sondern alles Fels und Steine. 
Ich hoffe nur, daß wir auch auf die 2m Tiefe kommen werden, ohne zu sprengen 

Er hat schon angedeutet, daß es so um die 5000 € kosten wird. Allein das Baggern und Betonieren :__ nase 

Wir haben uns nun folgendes überlegt ....

Wir machen den kompletten neuen Teich 2 m tief + die zusätzlichen 80cm Höhe der Mauer. 

Wir werden den Teich betonieren - sprich 24er Schalsteine, die mit Beton ausgegossen werden. Würdet ihr den Boden auch betonieren oder nur mit Sand ebnen?

Da drüber kommt evtl. ne Dämmung (Styropor  ) oder sowas in der Art, danach das Vlies und dann ne schöne blaue Folie. Stärke weiß ich noch nicht, muß ich mich mal schlau machen. 

Damit die Mauer im Winter nicht platzt, werden wir das Wasser etwas ablassen! 

Von der Terrasse her ist ein Klappsteg geplant, unter dem wir dann die Filtertonnen unterbringen werden. 

Neben der Terrasse und dem neuen großen Koiteich kommt ein Pflanzenteich, der mit einem Bachlauf mit dem Großen verbunden wird und in dem dann die anderen Fischlein ihren Platz finden werden. 

Ist die Idee o.k.? Oder habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Bleibt die Mauer stabil, oder müssen wir ringsrum anfüllen?

Liebe Grüße Bambam, die im wahren Leben Andi heißt


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo Andi ~ alias "Bambam"

Ich würde mich grundsätzlich den Meinungen von Olli und Frank anschließen wollen und würde auch eher empfehlen, den vorhandenen Teich zu nutzen und nur zu "tunen". Das erspart dir doch bestimmt auch etwas mehr Arbeit und Unordnung im Garten.

Warum eigentlich noch die 80 cm Mauer? Das habe ich wohl noch nicht verstanden!?

Da der bisherige Teich ja von seiner Größe, auf die Fläche gesehen, schon ganz ordentlich ist, brauchst du ja jetzt nur etwas tiefer und an den Seiten gerader in den Boden gehen. Auch der Vorschlag mit den flacheren Zonen ist optisch ganz angenehm, denn dort kannst du auch noch Pflanzen einbringen. Unterm Strich kommst du dann auf gute 2,80 an der tiefsten Stelle und das ist ganz ordentlich.

Ich habe auch meine zwei Teiche (einer noch im Bau) mit Betonschalsteinen gemacht. Ich habe sogar nur 17.5er verwendet und das hält bislang top. Den Boden habe ich nicht betoniert. Dafür sah ich bisher keine Veranlassung, aber ich habe ja auch guten Sandboden und keinen Fels. Wenn du den Boden bei euch noch dämmst, nehme hier aber lieber Styrodur. Ich deutlich druckfester. Wenn der Teich oben über dem Geländeniveau steht, könntest du dort nochmal Styrodur als "Wärmedämmung" aufbringen.

Eine blaue Folie solltest du Dir lieber sparen, denn der Mehrpreis für das schöne Blau, lässt sich später nur noch erahnen. Ich hatte damals eine türkis-grüne Folie genommen und nun ist sie nur grün. Aber selbst das ist unter dem Algenflaum an den Beckenwänden kaum zu erkennen.

Was aber noch zu bedenken sei, ist die zukünftige Filterung. Da denke ich, dass zwei Filtertonnen (schätze mal je 200-300 l Volumen) nicht ausreichend zu sein scheinen. Aber das wäre vielleicht mal ein anderes Thema


----------



## FredundBambam (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo Zacky, 

danke für deine Tipps. Wir haben das Haus hier samt Garten und Teich vor 3 Jahren gekauft. Der Teich war sowas von zugewuchert, das kann sich niemand vorstellen. Man sah nicht mal mehr Wasser  



Es ist so, daß der Teich + Pflanzenteich, so wie er jetzt ist, fast die Hälfte des Gartens einnimmt. Wir wollen das einfach anders machen. Eben auch so wie es UNS gefällt und nicht so, wie es der Vorbesitzer vor 20 Jahren angelegt hat. Darum der radikale Umbau ;-) 

Der Teich hat nachher eine ungefähre Größe von ca. 5m x 4m x 2m + Mauer u. kleiner Pflanzenteich 

Und wir haben wesentlich mehr Garten bzw. Rasen auch für die Kinder zum toben!

Mein Partner hat nun 3 Regentonnen a 300L als Filter umfunktioniert und das klappt echt prima! Wir haben glasklares Wasser  und den Fischen geht´s super. Die wachsen und gedeihen!

LG Andi


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo Andi,


warum wollt ihr den Teichboden Dämmen und so evtl. die wertvolle Erdwärme im Winter aussperren? 

Dann solltet ihr lieber die 80cm Mauer + ca. 30cm oder noch bissi mehr Erdreich darunter von innen mit Styrodur Dämmen


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Hallo nochmal...



FredundBambam schrieb:


> .....so wie es UNS gefällt und nicht so, wie es der Vorbesitzer vor 20 Jahren angelegt hat. Darum der radikale Umbau. Der Teich hat nachher eine ungefähre Größe von ca. 5m x 4m x 2m + Mauer u. kleiner Pflanzenteich





Das ist natürlich klar, euch muss er gefallen und wenn die Kinder wieder Spielfläche haben ist, sind sie auch glücklich. Die Größe klingt gut, da sollte auch den Fischen im Winter nichts passieren.



FredundBambam schrieb:


> Mein Partner hat nun 3 Regentonnen a 300L als Filter umfunktioniert und das klappt echt prima! Wir haben glasklares Wasser und den Fischen geht´s super. Die wachsen und gedeihen!



Wenn sich euer Besatz nicht zunehmend vergößert, kann das durchaus reichen. Ich bin mittlerweile ein Freund von größeren Filtern geworden. Mir wurde nämlich mal geraten, im Schnitt 8-10 % des Teiches sollte auch Filtervolumen werden. Mag auch sein, dass es überwiegend nur bei Koiteichen so anzunehmen ist.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp, wenn noch nicht berücksichtigt, dann baut einen Bodenablauf mit ein. Wenn schon großer Umbau, dann fällt das kaum ins Gewicht. Dies verhilft euch aber bei der Teichpflege ungemein

Na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und lasst uns mit Bildern am Umbau teilhaben.:smoki


----------



## Koifan90 (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: geplanter Teichumbau*

Also ich sehe eher in der Teichfilteranlage ein Problem wenn deine Kois weiter groß werden produzieren diese genügend dreck und bei 10 auf 2 und tiefe 2 sind mir hier bei 40m³ und da dete ich dir ein beadfilter-set empfehlen wartungsarm und weniger nebenkosten. jedoch hohe anschaffungskosten wobei sich das für die wasserqualität bezahlt macht und die Kois danken es dir auch


----------

